# ESP E-II T-7B



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

Bmusic posted two pictures of some of the new ESP E-II series 7's.
Gloss Black





Black Satin




Both baritone, but suppose to be 25.5 options, not sure if he is talking about E-II range in general or the T7 though. Not much more to say, suppose to get here June/July, not sure when everywhere else, prices soon, so probably some specs soon as well.
Edit: Putting the link to bmusic's facebook album with all the photo's in the post instead of the comments in case anyone misses it.
PS, send Shane an email if you have any specific questions about them, I only know what's been floating around on here and what he's said on facebook, and from the few brief dealings I've had with him he seems like a pretty good dude and has replied within an hour or two normally whenever I have questions for him.
E-II | Facebook

Enjoy.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 25, 2013)

I predict some very high sales of these 2 models. All we need now is a snow white or vintage white one with black pick guard. A great time to be a guitarist.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh. Shit.


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Feb 25, 2013)

HOLY MOTHER OF WHOOOOAAAAA WANT NOWWWW


----------



## Baco (Feb 25, 2013)

Snow white, please. Like, right now


----------



## Majkel (Feb 25, 2013)

Whaaaaaat!!! This is exactly what I've been waiting for for so long! Finally an option without the bloody Carpenter middle pickup bullhockey!


----------



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

Hahahaha ya there pretty nuts, similar to the new stef t-7's but with the normal pickups placement and different pick guard. Considering where the E-II range is suppose to be probably better quality hardware (than the ltd) as well. Can't tell from these shots but might not be binding around the body either, can see it on the headstock but hard to tell with the rest.


----------



## GXPO (Feb 25, 2013)

E-II..? I think I missed the memo. Research mode engaged 

Looks awesome either way.


----------



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

Suppose to replace the standard series, something to do with the domestic market and only wanting the proper "esp" logo on a pretty limited amount of stuff for exclusivity or some junk.


----------



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

E-II | Facebook

Just put up a bunch more. The two tele's are still my favorite. Two more baritone 7's on top of them is pretty sick though, and another eclipse 7.


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope they will add more finishes,there's no doubt I'd get a ESP standard insted of one of these right now.


----------



## loktide (Feb 25, 2013)

nice!

i'd still go with a LTD SCT607 and reroute the neck pickup personally, though

what's the deal with the E-II anyway? is it made in japan?


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 25, 2013)

This. Is. AWESOME!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2013)

loktide said:


> what's the deal with the E-II anyway? is it made in japan?



They're the ESP Standard Series, so yeah.

Also, that gloss T7, white Eclipse, and 7-string Eclipse... All of my yes.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 25, 2013)

Flat black one will be mine o yes it will


----------



## Estilo (Feb 25, 2013)

The first news about the E-II line that isn't disheartening.


----------



## willis7452 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is awesome, but it pisses me off and will probably stop me from buying is ESP needs to realize that EMG isn't the only pick for 7 strings. Not everyone wants them.


----------



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

Ya I'm going to end up just getting the sct as well, just for my current economic situation and playing capability doesn't warrant something around standard series price, as much as I like them and my general preference for normal models rather than sigs for some reason. I just think it's awesome there are some more accessible baritone 7's, but agreed, some more interesting finishes would probably excite me enough to put off the SCT LTD for the E-II tele.


----------



## epsylon (Feb 25, 2013)

Sunburst finish (à la SC-600) + passives would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Feb 25, 2013)

So many new 7's!

!!!!

!!!!!!!!


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 25, 2013)

willis7452 said:


> This is awesome, but it pisses me off and will probably stop me from buying is ESP needs to realize that EMG isn't the only pick for 7 strings. Not everyone wants them.


 

I agree. Way too many companies are only offering active setups and not realizing that the tide is somewhat changing. There are a lot of great passive pu options out there now and it does keep us from buying certain guitars because of their active systems.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

It will be mine...oh yes...it will be mine!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2013)

Love this headstock. To me, it's the best fit for the H-body since the cock-stock.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2013)

There are some really cool new models, but I can't help but feel as though ESP has greatly cheapened their selves with this E-II name. I'm not trying to suggest that the quality will be any different, but E-II? It's just weird.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 25, 2013)

SWEET! it looks like alex wades custom that people (myself included) were raving about

EDIT: ill place my bet at 1700$


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

No love for the horizon III cockstock?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 25, 2013)

They managed to remove ESP from the headstock AND leave those ###### ESP inlays in. Seriously.
I'm not getting what they are doing with their branding either but, hey, if they sell, good for them. Might be time to shop for some ESP branded ones before their value skyrockets though.


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

I m wondering what the price of these will be...I mean LTD deluxe around 900-1000, LTD elite 1200$-1500$....these? 1700-2000+?why not extending the LTD series price range,but making a whole new brand?


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2013)

Those Teles are gorgeous.


----------



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

Waking up to "bmusic has added 63 new photos to the album E-II" is pretty exciting. Tele's are still my favorite, that white eclipse with the back hardware and maple board looks pretty fucking sick though. Shane put in a guess on one of them saying probably low/mid $2000's here, which is pretty close to the current standard series, maybe a bit lower, so you guys could probably estimate it off that for your areas. Wouldn't speculate too much though, especially since prices should be out soon.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 25, 2013)

Kharem said:


> E-II | Facebook
> 
> Just put up a bunch more. The two tele's are still my favorite. Two more baritone 7's on top of them is pretty sick though, and another eclipse 7.



Not enough 7s that ARENT black 


And my bet is that theyre doing this to jack up the price of these guitars. For example if the eclipses are identical in quality and craftsmanship to the old Eclipse II series but with a dofferent logo and they charge 2000-2200$ instead of the 1400-1800$ then that would seriously suck, but make some sense


----------



## nsimonsen (Feb 25, 2013)

GIMME THAT MATTE BLACK WITH WHITE PICKUPS!

NAOW!


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 25, 2013)

For the haters ESP stared as a custom shop

So when they first started the only thing that bore the esp logo was custom shop pieces 

So it looks like they want to go back their company's root. 

And those concerned about price there supposed to be between the standard series and LTD elite


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 25, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> For the haters ESP stared as a custom shop
> 
> So when they first started the only thing that bore the esp logo was custom shop pieces
> 
> ...


 
Because they aren't as successful now as they were back then? Its nonsense. Epic fail! No one wants an E-II, no one will know what an E-II is.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 25, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Because they aren't as successful now as they were back then? Its nonsense. Epic fail! No one wants an E-II, no one will know what an E-II is.



well theres some mis-information right there because i see at least the e-ii models that i want already(and will most likely buy at leats one) and according to bmusic its not even the whole line up.

Im sure once someone gets there hands on a E-ii they'll explode with popularity


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 25, 2013)

You speak lies, jl-austin, because I want a few E-II's! 

I like a lot of these. I wish they weren't mostly black, but whatever. Though the reversed headstock on one of those strats was painful to look at...


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 25, 2013)

So are these basically Edwards guitars? (lower end Japanese) Same idea?

It is hard to follow everything when a company has so many names.

These look nice though.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> So are these basically Edwards guitars? (lower end Japanese) Same idea?
> 
> It is hard to follow everything when a company has so many names.
> 
> These look nice though.



Made by the same people who made the standard series with a different name.

Im sorry i keep posting im an ESP nut


----------



## Kharem (Feb 25, 2013)

As far as I can tell its seems pretty much what timbucktu said, they are suppose to be pretty much the same as the standard series in terms of quality, but I do agree something with "esp" on the headstock is more appealing. I think its got more to do with the domestic market in Japan than cheaper alternatives or anything like that.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 25, 2013)

Are these coming to the US?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im 95% sure they are


----------



## bhakan (Feb 25, 2013)

These are not US models. Bmusic is in Australia, and if you look, some of the Eclipses have the old horn and 4 knobs, which is illegal in America due to Gibson's lawsuit. Some may be available in America as well, but ESP historically has a completely different (and normally cooler) export series, which I believe these are.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 25, 2013)

bhakan said:


> These are not US models. Bmusic is in Australia, and if you look, some of the Eclipses have the old horn and 4 knobs, which is illegal in America due to Gibson's lawsuit. Some may be available in America as well, but ESP historically has a completely different (and normally cooler) export series, which I believe these are.



im well aware Bmusic is in Australia but I believe gibson has lost the copyright to the four knob thing but i may be wrong. 

I mean look at the new PRS singlecuts they have four knobs and some models even have the 2 piece bridge


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

bhakan said:


> These are not US models. Bmusic is in Australia, and if you look, some of the Eclipses have the old horn and 4 knobs, which is illegal in America due to Gibson's lawsuit. Some may be available in America as well, but ESP historically has a completely different (and normally cooler) export series, which I believe these are.



Many Export models have come to the USA though. In fact the standards we do get are export models, just select ones. Some of them from what I have seen have come to the USA plus dealers were allowed to order certain models that did not violate the lawsuit. I.E. I think the T7s and the M-IIs will be easily available if you want them.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 25, 2013)

So, does E-II equal LTD Elite....with the Elite's being for the US market and the E-II for the rest of the world?


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

So far I want the Following-

All the Horizon and HRF 6s and 7s
M-II CTM
M-II Urban Camo
SV
T-7s


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 25, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> So, does E-II equal LTD Elite....with the Elite's being for the US market and the E-II for the rest of the world?



LTD Elite bridges the gap between the Deluxes and the Standard Series. E-II is the "replacement" for the Standard Series. More than likely they will hit the USA next year. I am going to talk to my dealers to get more information on them.


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> So, does E-II equal LTD Elite....with the Elite's being for the US market and the E-II for the rest of the world?


LTD Elite series is worldwide avaiable too I think


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2013)

Since the Stephen Carpenter Teles were in Japan for a couple of years before hitting here, I wouldn't be surprised if this gets the same treatment.


----------



## RevelGTR (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry, I don't get the E-II thing. I loved the block ESP logo that was on the standards. This may sound vain, but when I would look over at the ESP logo on my horizon it was like: "Wow, Stephen, James, Jeff." It felt cool to be a part of ESP. Frankly, E-II ruins that for me. I am aware that it is stupid to let branding effect my opinion so much, but that's just how I feel.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't care what it says on the headstock. I'ma buy the shit out of this.


----------



## JMad81 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was really hoping the E-II rumor wasn't true, but after seeing those new 7 strings, it eases the pain a little bit. From a marketing perspective it doesn't make much sense to me since ESP is a strong brand name, but maybe in a few years it wont even matter.

On another note, does anyone else think its weird that they will be called E-II M-IIs now?


----------



## bhakan (Feb 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Many Export models have come to the USA though. In fact the standards we do get are export models, just select ones. Some of them from what I have seen have come to the USA plus dealers were allowed to order certain models that did not violate the lawsuit. I.E. I think the T7s and the M-IIs will be easily available if you want them.


Yea, I definitely expect some to be available as US models, and some to be easily ordered, but just warning that some of the models (specifically the lawsuit eclipses) probably won't be readily available.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn ESP is getting all sorts of things right this year.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 25, 2013)

Zado said:


> No love for the horizon III cockstock?



Anybody notice we seem to be basically getting a Hizaki signature model?






Then again, I don't follow visual kei that closely, so I could be wrong, but that's still pretty cool.


----------



## Zado (Feb 26, 2013)

Hizaki's a good player with a very nice taste on guitars n gear.



Bad taste on everything else


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 26, 2013)

Loving the Tele's. I was considering buying a Steph Tele later in the year but if these are available in Europe then I'll splash the extra cash no bother!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder how long it will last before LTD will be re-branded "E-III by E-II by ESP" and then have "E-II" on the inlay of the 12th fret. 

Seriously, how tf am I supposed to google for a guitar branded E-II? . HOW?


----------



## Zado (Feb 26, 2013)

well it's not a well know/established brand at the moment,so it pretty hard to be found on the web...


In case,the new brand will increase guitar hero's sales


----------



## Majkel (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm guessing there's no guesstimate pricing on the teles yet, is there?


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 26, 2013)

Do want. Yum


----------



## Majkel (Feb 26, 2013)

And not to be _that_ guy, but I had to try it... and now I want it.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 26, 2013)

if my eyes don't fool me, the inlay in the fretboard still says ESP





the reversed headstock looks like i must have it


----------



## Deadfall (Feb 26, 2013)

I still dont get all the love for the telecaster shape. But the word is there will be a limited run of these. Grab em up girls.



Walk hard


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2013)

Majkel said:


> And not to be _that_ guy, but I had to try it... and now I want it.



:jizz:


----------



## Nag (Feb 27, 2013)

FINALLY some baritones. now they just need to put floyds on.


----------



## Kaappari (Mar 2, 2013)

The white and gold horizon III has always intrigued me, partly (maybe mostly) because Hizaki.
But I already got my Skervesen and it is a badass axe and I shouldn't need any more guitars.
Gas is terrible.


----------



## Zado (Mar 2, 2013)

Kaappari said:


> The white and gold horizon III has always intrigued me, partly (maybe mostly) because Hizaki.
> But I already got my Skervesen and it is a badass axe and I shouldn't need any more guitars.
> Gas is terrible.


Now hizaki seems to be playing this




For some reason,I like the white HIII better


----------



## TVasquez96 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm sort of on the fence about this.
While I would want one that had the normal esp logo, as long as it's of the same quality and playability then I don't really care.


----------



## Rectionmaarten (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn, that black satin tele...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2013)

Zado said:


> Now hizaki seems to be playing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that didn't have the growth on the lower horn, that would be gawgeous.

Also, here's a pic of the T-7.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn I hope these come to the USA, I will be all over them!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope so too. Would be even better if they released them as a 400 or a Deluxe-series LTD. 

Also, I just noticed the end of the fretboard is rounded off. Reminds me of a traditional Tele and of one of my favorite ESP customs;


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 7, 2013)

Still no confirmed price on these puppies?


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be sold if there are more E-II 8's than the HRF... but as a child of the '80's, I find myself strangely drawn to that zebra M-II .


----------



## Kharem (Jun 8, 2013)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Still no confirmed price on these puppies?









All seem to be between 2.4 and 1.7ish but most are around the 2.1 mark. Keep in mind this is all AUD from Bmusic, so prices will be different for most you guys but should give a general idea anyway.


----------



## Zado (Jun 8, 2013)

I expect something like 1800-1900$ (and around 2000&#8364; here in UE)


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jun 8, 2013)

Getting a T-7 no questions asked


----------



## patata (Jun 8, 2013)

please come out with hipshot


----------



## Kharem (Jun 9, 2013)

patata said:


> please come out with hipshot



Just going through the bmusic album, the only ones they have on their site or facebook that have hipshots are the who 8's. Everything else just TOM and floyd. No idea what will happen in the future though, or if that's even the whole range for now.


----------



## patata (Jun 10, 2013)

Kharem said:


> Just going through the bmusic album, the only ones they have on their site or facebook that have hipshots are the who 8's. Everything else just TOM and floyd. No idea what will happen in the future though, or if that's even the whole range for now.



I know,TOM kinda ruins almost every guitar for me.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 10, 2013)

> I expect something like 1800-1900$ (and around 2000 here in UE)



i m sorry but you re totally wrong....
probably 1600 euros for europe ....
ask to guitar rebellion for the price, less expensive than BMusic and PMT....


----------



## Zado (Jun 10, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> i m sorry but you re totally wrong....
> probably 1600 euros for europe ....
> ask to guitar rebellion for the price, less expensive than BMusic and PMT....


glad to hear that,then


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 10, 2013)

always nice in that way


----------



## Dudley (Jun 10, 2013)

I picked mine up for 1600 Euros, the UK distributors I got in touch with for quotes were more in the £1600 ball park and quite a substantial waiting time as well.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 10, 2013)

the best price in europe is here normally:

Guitars Rebellion - Arrivals - Stock

E-II T7-B Black Satin - In Coming 10.06.2013, Pre-Order Open! - 1599 - BUY IT NOW!

we are far away from 1600£  

and i'm not working for them ...i buy an ESP CS Takayoshi with them...really professionnal


----------



## Dudley (Jun 10, 2013)

Same price as Pro Music Tools then  I think they only have the one T-7 left in stock at the moment, or did at the time I purchased mine atleast.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 10, 2013)

yep, they are the only 2 in europe..... PMT an GR ...

But i thought that PMT was a little bit more expansive than GR no ???

so maybe could you answer at my question .... are EII equal to standard series in quality ??

i never try LTD Elite or EII, so i was curious


----------



## Kharem (Jun 10, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> are EII equal to standard series in quality ??



Ya they are suppose to be. The EII line is just a replacement for the standard series internationally and its got more to do with the naming and esp wanting to only put esp on some specific Japanese domestic models and customs. Or something along those lines.


----------



## Zado (Jun 10, 2013)

> the best price in europe is here normally:
> 
> Guitars Rebellion - Arrivals - Stock



very dangerous link is very dangerous....


not E-II but couldn't avoid lookin at them










KILL ME


----------



## Pyrocario (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm assuming the answer is no one knows, but, are the E-II gonna stay cheaper than the ESP standards and go up next year or stay low?


----------



## vilk (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope they keep making this forever, since I wont have enough money (or space in my one room&#12288;apartment that I share with my gf) to buy one of these for a long, long time. But honestly I can't think of a 7 string guitar I'd rather own. They look so cool, from the headstock to the pickguard. I saw the SC one first and thought jeez if only they could change the pickup placement, and then these come into existence. AND it's a baritone (the only kind of 7 I'd want anyway). Genius.

If they ever stop making these I expect someone here to hang onto one in mint condition for me please.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Ya they are suppose to be. The EII line is just a replacement for the standard series internationally and its got more to do with the naming and esp wanting to only put esp on some specific Japanese domestic models and customs. Or something along those lines.



yep' i remember something like that....but for europe, they still had 10 or 15 standard series model .... but all in black ...



> very dangerous link is very dangerous....
> 
> 
> not E-II but couldn't avoid lookin at them



^^ ....
the first picture is for the ESP 30th anniversary, and that s an amazing guitar for sure

the second is an M II CS, but she looks ugly in true....i try it at the store 



> I'm assuming the answer is no one knows, but, are the E-II gonna stay cheaper than the ESP standards and go up next year or stay low?



like kahrem said, the E-II are here for replace the standard series for the international....but, no " esp" mark on it....so they have to put an attractive price for customers...i m not going to buy a guitar 2000$ if it's the under mark....so technically, the E-II are going to stay a little cheaper than the standard



> I hope they keep making this forever, since I wont have enough money (or space in my one room&#12288;apartment that I share with my gf) to buy one of these for a long, long time. But honestly I can't think of a 7 string guitar I'd rather own. They look so cool, from the headstock to the pickguard. I saw the SC one first and thought jeez if only they could change the pickup placement, and then these come into existence. AND it's a baritone (the only kind of 7 I'd want anyway). Genius.
> 
> If they ever stop making these I expect someone here to hang onto one in mint condition for me please.



this one is really nice






but i prefer this one 






or clearly that  ( less expansive btw )


----------



## noizfx (Jun 13, 2013)

I assume ESP went into some branding issues where people get confused with the different levels of builds, as they all just say "ESP" on the headstock. The ESPs in Japan are very different from the ESPs elsewhere.

ESPs sold in Japan are the "Original Series", being handcrafted guitars, pretty much top of the line, and the same quality as their custom shop ones, as some serial numbers have the same prefixes. ESPs sold outside of Japan are the "Standard Series", and are factory made and obviously way cheaper in price. Local Japanese don't really know about the "Standard Series" as it's not sold in Japan at all, they only get the expensive high end stuff. Then some guitar stores in Japan started to import those Standard Series guitars back into Japan, but sell them at the price of the Original Series to make profit. Well ESP Japan found out and put up on notice on their site warning about that.

I guess to prevent that from ever happening again, ESP decided to clear differentiate the branding, so that for whatever says ESP on the headstock, will be the top of the line stuff, and the rest would be using other names such as E-II or LTD, etc.

I think that's a better move from ESP for sure, but do I like it? Nah...


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 13, 2013)

i do not totally agreed about what you think 

for see the difference between standard series and original/CS it s simple

all Standard series are marked SS before the serial number...what ever they come from japan or not...

I have an ESP CS who is wrote Custom guitar but it s a custom shop made in Japan for the USA market in the 90's
but some cutom guitar are just SS built in the 90's in 98th street in USA or Dusseldorf in Germany in 93

Original serie and Custom Shop are marked by just 1 "K" or "S", etc : the first letter from the custom shop where they are made...like "K" for Kiso, etc...

for the rest what you said is true...now even japanese could get Standard series and E-II but before they just had OS and CS...that s why you find CS at better price than in Europe or USA ....


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 13, 2013)

noizfx said:


> ESPs sold in Japan are the "Original Series", being handcrafted guitars, pretty much top of the line


I have an SV domestic model that is a custom order (Jackson headstock, Jackson inlays, bolt on, rear routed, basically a Jackson copy with an ESP logo on it) and although the guitar is good, it's not a CS guitar by any means, and isn't superior to "standard" ESPs I have played. (and it didn't cost me the price of a custom shop ESP, either).
I must admit I have yet to see a "standard" which isn't extremely good. In my opinion you just can't beat ESP at 1500&#8364;.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 13, 2013)

andromalia did you have any pictures from the guitar and the back of the head ???


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I have an SV domestic model that is a custom order (Jackson headstock, Jackson inlays, bolt on, rear routed, basically a Jackson copy with an ESP logo on it) and although the guitar is good, it's not a CS guitar by any means, and isn't superior to "standard" ESPs I have played. (and it didn't cost me the price of a custom shop ESP, either).
> I must admit I have yet to see a "standard" which isn't extremely good. In my opinion you just can't beat ESP at 1500.


mayones setius?


----------



## noizfx (Jun 13, 2013)

In the 90s, ESP was not clear about the domestic models and the export models though, and there was no Original Series and Standard Series either. A lot of guitars would have the logo ESP Custom Guitars at the back, but those were not the actual custom shops, those are just like a slogan. There were some people selling the guitars with the ESP Custom Guitars logo at the back as custom shop (with custom shop prices), but they really aren't actual custom shops. I couldn't say all ESP Custom Guitars were like that, but definitely some of them were. I don't know the 90s ESP that well though, coz like I said, there was a time where there is no clear division between the domestic and export ones, I'm mainly talking about "the current ESPs"

And yes, actually there are many more factories within Japan, aside from K (Kiso), S (Sado), there is also T (Takada), CH (Craft House) and TH (Technical House)... I think there is one more but I'm not sure... obviously there is SS but I'm not sure which factory that is made from. My friend has his own ESP custom shop with a K prefix, I've also seen a lot of "stock" models with the K prefix also, so it's safe to say a lot of the ESP Original Series are made in the same factory as (one of) the custom shop.

However, obviously I could be wrong as the above were mainly points that I gathered from what I've heard and seen in person, but some were definitely facts though. 

EDIT: Oh there is also N (Nagano)


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 13, 2013)

no no you re totally right...
all original series and custom shop are made on japan factory like Sado and Kiso ....

for the 90's Esp guitars it s a real nightmare to make the difference between custom shop and SS cause as you said, they are all marked " custom guitars " ....

i found that on the forum to clearify a little bit but you have to watch each years and each page to be sure than the model is a CS and not a Custom Guitar....like the one in the Sell/trade....real CS !!

ESP &lsaquo; Guitar Gallery

Btw, i heard that Tech House wasn't a real Custom Shop ...is it true??? that the built level is less than Kiso or Sado...


----------



## noizfx (Jun 13, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> Btw, i heard that Tech House wasn't a real Custom Shop ...is it true??? that the built level is less than Kiso or Sado...



That I'm not sure about... almost all the original series/custom shop guitars I've seen are made in Kiso... I think my friend once saw one made in Craft House off from the Japanese auction site?


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 13, 2013)

i have two from Sado and saw a lot other...
and a friend of mine are some from TH,Kiso and takada, but one guy from this forum told me that TH wasn't a real CS....but i m sceptic 

i let you judge :

From Takada

[VENDS] ESP Horizon Custom Shop Carpenter Like - braderie

from TH

[VENDS] ESP M-II Koa Custom Shop - braderie


----------



## col (Jun 16, 2013)

Zado said:


> I expect something like 1800-1900$ (and around 2000&#8364; here in UE)



They're listed at 1577&#8364; at musamaailma (a finnish music store). Still says "coming soon" as availability though.

http://www.musamaailma.fi/kitaristi/sahkokitarat/7-kieliset/e-ii-t-b7-bks.html?___store=english&___from_store=default


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 23, 2013)

I would love to have that.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 19, 2014)

I just took delivery of a Snow White TE-7 today. Incoming NGD...


----------

